

Ask HN: Have founders spoken about disabilities affecting business interactions? - boxcardavin

I&#x27;m an imposing 6&#x27;4&quot; and 230lbs but an arthritis-like condition has left me with a damaged right hand and wrist. Shaking hands causes mild to severe pain, and my size tends to invite joint damaging handshakes from a lot of alpha males. As a result, I resort to fist bumps and left handshakes that often take some explaining. Have any other founders faced similar problems?<p>Any creative handshake ideas are appreciated. High fives are hit and miss with the over 50 crowd!
======
lnanek2
You could just wear a wrist brace from the local drug store to make it clear
that hand isn't used for hand shakes. I wear one 24/7 anyway to avoid
tightness in my wrists from too much coding.

~~~
boxcardavin
Yes, that works well with short sleeve shirts, I have a BOA brace that I use
for watersports. You'd be surprised how many folks will give a hearty
handshake to someone wearing a cast, though.
[http://goo.gl/zeT40x](http://goo.gl/zeT40x)

